# studying in australia



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

guys i am a graduate of faculti of commerce . i worked as an accountant in saudi for two years . now i am working as an assistant store incharge for a fashion brand . if i want to continue my accounting study in australia what do i need to do ?
i maybe able to be inside australia by december on a marriage visa but i am still planning to continue studying accounting .


----------



## ahsanbukhari (May 9, 2012)

Helllooo..
dear actually i want take some information i m married person and my wife apply study visa and m her secound applicant {spouse{ i have not done ielts bt my wife had done ielts and take 6 bands .can i apply with her???


----------

